# Lost Werner Double Diamond on Upper Eagle



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Lost a Werner Double Diamond bent shaft on the Eagle River below the chute on Tuesday May 23 pm. It had poagies attached to it. Please call or e-mail Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards.
THANKS,

-Sean


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Got it back.

THANKS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

